# Euer größter "Fehlfang"???



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

Ein Jäger sieht ein Stück Wild, spricht an, schiesst oder lässt es bleiben.
Ein Jäger weiss also genau, warum er mit der 22er Hornet nicht versucht, einen Elefanten zu erlegen....

Angler sehen aber nun mal (im Normalfall)  nicht, welcher Fisch beisst oder beissen will.

Natürlich kann man mit entsprechenden Montagen und Ködern eine gewisse "Vorauswahl" treffen - es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass ein Barsch nen 50 - cm - Döbel, der als Köfi verwendet wird, inhalieren wird.

Umgekehrt wird oft eher ein Schuh draus:
Man angelt auf Barsch (kleine Spinner z. B.) und ein dicker(er) Zander, Hecht oder Waller rauscht drauf..

Genauso wie die Made beim Köfiangeln von einer 3 - Kilo Barbe oder auch nem fetten Karpfen inhaliert werden kann.

Dann beginnt meist auch das Problem:
Zu leichtes Gerät für den unbeabsichtigt beissenden größeren Fisch..

Hat ich auch schon:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111018



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nun gleich nochmal nachgelegt. Und zwar mit der gleichen Berkley Skeletor Series one, 7 feet lang, WG 2 – 12 Gramm, dazu die ABU Cardinal 301 und Fireline Crystal 0,08mm konnte ich nun einen Waller bezwingen.
> 
> Statt mit 85cm wie der Zander hatte der Fisch nun allerdings 1,15m.
> 
> Zählt hier am Neckar zwar nicht gerade zu den Großen, aber die  Umstände mit dem leichten Gerät machen das zu einem Ausnahmeerlebnis!!


(mein Gott, war ich damals noch schlank.....)

War für mich persönlich die "größte Spreizung" zwischen (wirklich gefangenem und gelandetem) Fisch und zu leichtem Gerät.

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass da gerade im Friedfischbereich noch größere Spreizungen möglich sind (15 - Kilo Karpfen auf Stippe?)..

Aber sicher geht das auch im Räuberbereich noch "gespreizter" als bei meiner persönlichen Erfahrung

Was war denn euer größter "Fehlfang", also größte Spreizung zwischen unbeabsichtigt realem Fisch und "falschem, zu leichten" Gerät?

Bericht, Fotos, alles gerne gesehen/gelesen.....


----------



## Mozartkugel (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

ein Huchen und ein knapp 90er Hecht an einer 3/16oz. Rute waren meine (willkommenen) Fehlfänge. Hatte an einer anderen etwas stärkeren 3/4oz. Rute aber auch schon mal einen (beim jiggen mit Gummifisch) quergehakten Satzkarpfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Wie groß der Huchen?

Nen an der Schwanzflosse auf Twister gehakten Karpfen hat ich auch mal, konnte den aber nicht landen (Kescher nicht dabei, Barschangeln), lag aufm Bauch und wolle den greifen (geht auch scheixx.... mit Haken im Schwanz vom Karpfen), war an einer Schleusenmauer, ging gut nen Meter runter..

Hab dann ne "Ohrfeige" gekriegt vom Karpfen, als er sich dann verabschiedet hat (Twister ausgeschlitzt), der hatte auch (geschätzte) 7 - 8 Kilo...


----------



## Mozartkugel (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

war so um die 70cm. An dieser Stelle noch ein kleiner Hinweis, Schonmaß für den Huchen ist in Bayern 90cm :m


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Zählt es auch,  wenn man ne Europalette mit ner Lightpilk-Rute gedrillt hat?:m
So mir widerfahren am Velfjord |rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Ist schon sehr lange her. Als ich mit Angeln anfing hatte ich so eine kurze und feine 10 DM Billigrute, etwa so dick wie ein Bleistift mit Plastikgriff und Plasterolle. Damit habe ich mal einen 70er Hecht und einen guten Dorsch rausgeholt. Gibt leider keine Bilder, hab nur eins von meinem kleinsten Fehlfang


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

D1985 schrieb:


> Als ich mit Angeln anfing hatte ich so eine kurze und feine 10 DM Billigrute, etwa so dick wie ein Bleistift mit Plastikgriff und Plasterolle..


Die hätt ich doch zu gerne gesehen - 10-Mark-Bleistiftrute ;-)



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Zählt es auch,  wenn man ne Europalette mit ner Lightpilk-Rute gedrillt hat?:m
> So mir widerfahren am Velfjord |rolleyes


Ich hatte auch mal nen vollgesogenen Schlafsack an der Zanderspinne - dachte lange an Waller ;-)

nö, zählt hier nicht - nur echte Fische ;-)


----------



## Honeyball (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Mir wird immer meine silberne Sommer-MeFo aus Dänemark (Ryaa bei Saltum) in Erinnerung bleiben, die beim Versuch, ein paar Köderfische zum Hechtangeln zu stippen, auf ein Maiskorn am 16er-Haken und 0,08er-Vorfach gegangen ist und die ich zwar direkt am Ufer von der Angel verlor, aber mit dem Grizzly-Griff noch ans Ufer befördern konnte, weil sie völlig ausgepumpt war.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Wie groß?


----------



## Franky (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Hmm... Das waren bislang ein 65 cm Hecht beim Köderfischstippen auf 14er Haken mit 2 Maden (wurde mit Köfi-Senke angelandet :q) und ein 50 cm Spiegelkarpfen während der gleichen Disziplin.
Ansonsten kann ich noch auf 2 "gefeederte" Aale und eine "gefeederte" Regenbogenforelle (in der gleichen Session ) aus der Weser zurückblicken.
Quer- und schwanzgehakte lass ich mal aussen vor...

Edit:
Meinen 85 cm Hecht  auf 00er "Mepps" in schwarz hab ich fast noch vergessen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

ein fetter bisam auf der senke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

gibs zu:
Den wolltest Du doch!!
War Absicht - nix Fehlfang...
;-))

Zudem weder Fisch noch Angel - gültet hier also eh nie nicht..
;-)


----------



## Trollwut (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Ein Fahrrad auf der Karpfenrute, das sogar gebissen hat. Barbe hat sich wohl in den Speichen verwurstelt und sich dann befreien können.
ansonsten, echter Fehlfang:
24 Pfund Karpfen beim Rotaugenfeedern


----------



## chrix (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Bei mir waren es diese beiden Burschen.
Beide beim Barschangeln mit ner 5-25gr. Rute, 0,08er geflecht und 20er Fluo, auf nen 9cm Gummifisch.

Hecht 118cm und Waller mit rund 150cm


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Topp!
Reschpekt!


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Dazu kann ich zwei Beiträge abliefern:
:mAls ich vor ca.15Jahren mit der Angelei wieder einstieg, tat ich es vor allem um meinen Söhnen was ("männliches") zu bieten. Am Lausheimer Weiher gabs seinerzeit Gastkarten und ich hatte nachgefragt, ob die Lütten mit Kinderangeln mittun dürften... Klar, das ginge in Ordnung!
Abends , Schneider natürlich, ich hatte auf Hecht gesponnen etc, meine beiden Kurzen mit nem Maiskorn auf irgendwas kleines; beim Einpacken ein Aufschrei von einem der beiden: der Kinder-Stecken bog sich wie sonst was: Gedrillt zeigte sich ein gerade maßiger Hecht. Fang gerade geborgen als der zweite aufschrie: DAS SELBE NOCHMAL und das ganz ohne Stahl- oder sonstwas Vorfach!!!Ich ging also als Mensch heim, der einen schönen Tag gehabt hatte, meine 6-7Jährigen als Hecht-Fänger!:q
:m An dem See, an dem ich bis heute angle etwa zur selben Zeit wie das erste Erlebnis -lange her auf jeden Fall- keiner hatte mir (auch wieder als Gast-Angler) gesagt, was für Brocken sich da unterm Spiegel bewegten, mit ein paar Frolic am Abend vorher angefüttert, auf Portionskarpfen mit einem Aldi-Billigstöckchen unterwegs (nicht die auf dem Bild)... Plötzlich ein gottsmäßiges Ziehen in der Angelrute -> ein 18kg Wasser-Mastschwein an der Leine! Ich weiß noch heute, wie mir damals das Adrenalin in die Zellen schoß- das war für mich das Schlüssel-Erlebnis, das aus mir einen Angler aus Leidenschaft machte:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Cool!!!!!


----------



## exil-dithschi (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> gibs zu:
> Den wolltest Du doch!!
> War Absicht - nix Fehlfang...
> ;-))
> ...


logo, lecker bisam in rotweinsoße, astrein.

weder groß, noch fisch, dafür angel und extrem spektakulär, besonders der biss, ´nen haubentaucher auf köderfisch, inklusive luftdrill.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

>Definitiv jedenfalls "Fehl"fang...
;-)


----------



## vermesser (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Ne Fledermaus beim Nachtangeln an der Havel. Nicht groß, aber spektakulär.

Ruten hoch...hingesetzt...ein vehementer Biss...die Rute zappelt und biegt sich...Anhieb...quietsch...klatsch...??? rausgekurbelt...eine sehr nasse, wütende, zischende Fledermaus hat sich in die Schnur gewickelt.

Möwen sind auch schwer zu drillen und äußerst bissig bei der Landung  .


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Aber eigentlich gehts ja immer noch um zu große Fische am eigentlich zu leichten Gerät ;-)))

Wenngleich Fledermäuse und Bisams das natürlich auflockern..


----------



## MikeHawk (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

94cm Wels an 3-15g Barschspinne

 125cm Wels auf Powerpait an der Spiro mit leichter Winkelpicker und 18er Mono

 9 & 11kg Karpfen ebenfalls an der kleinen Winkelpicker mit 16er Vorfach

 3kg Refo and Fehlchenrute 

 4kg Pollak an 30g Makrelenspinne

 Mindestens 50 Hechte an der Barschspinne ohne Stahlvorfach


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Die Karpfen an der Winkelpicker waren sicher net einfach zu kriegen!


----------



## MikeHawk (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Ja, vorallem wenn der See ca. 150m breit ist und die Schnur gerade so reicht.

Der Größere hat es tatsächlich geschaft nochmal komplett bis zur anderen Seite zu kommen nachdem ich ihn nach der ersten Flucht schon nah bei mir hatte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Solche Fische (selbst wenn wie bei mir für Wallerpros der Fisch erst ab 2m anfängt oder der Karpfen für Hantas erst ab 25 Kilo) bleiben einem dafür immer im Gedächtnis!


----------



## Andal (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Ned so dramatisch... 

Als Bub hatte ich einen Schuppenkarpfen im Neusiedlersee an der Stippe. Dem sind wir dann im Wasser nachgelaufen, auf der Seeseite hats grad mal so knappe eineinhalb Meter. Ich mit der Rute und mein Vater mit dem Kescher. Knappe 10 Pfd. hatte der Fisch.

Beim zweiten mal wars dann auch ein Karpfen. Ein Spiegler von gut 12 Pfd. beim Rotaugenmatchen am 14er Vorfach. Dem bin ich dann auch hinten nach. Allerdings alleine und Ende Oktober. Gar nicht so einfach, während dem Drill die Schuhe, Socken und die Jeans auszuziehen und recht kühl wars dann auch im Wasser. Aber gekriegt habe ich ihn! #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Heute würdeste denen nicht mehr hinterherkommen und abreissen lassen ;-))


----------



## Pupser (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Ein Hecht (bis heute mein größter) von 110 cm, auf einen am Grund liegenden Köderfisch, der für Zander vorgesehen war (ohne Stahlvorfach). So weit, so gewöhlnlich.
Jedoch war die Rute eine beringte Stippe von 4,20 m Länge mit 0,20er Mono-Hauptschnur. Die hatte in ermangelung von Alternativen (ich war jung und brauchte das Geld für anderes...) herhalten müssen.
Die Rolle war eine uralte mini Shakespear Sigma.

Rute und Rolle sind heute noch in Verwendung, allerdings ausschließlich zum KöFi stippen.


----------



## Jockel13883 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

65cm Schuppi am Winkelpicker mit 18er Hauptschnur. War in einem kleinen Teich von ca. 40 Meter Durchmesser. Gott sei Dank ist er nicht in die zahlreich vorkommenden Seerosen geflüchtet und mit Hilfe eines großen Keschers eines anderen Anglers konnte er gelandet werden.


----------



## Honeyball (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie groß?


Etwas über 2 KG


----------



## Andal (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Heute würdeste denen nicht mehr hinterherkommen und abreissen lassen ;-))



Wovon man beinahe zwingend ausgehen muss!


----------



## BeaT2T (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

In meiner Anfangszeit habe ich mit einem 10 Euro Set eine 70cm Brasse gefangen

MFG

BeaT2T Frisch und Knackig


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Von diversen, schwergewichtigen Beifängen beim Barschangeln mal abgesehen, 'ne wirklich heikle Nummer war ein halber Meter Schleie beim Aalköfidippen an 'ner leichten Kopfgerte mit 0.10er
Vorfach und jeder Menge Geäst und Kraut im Uferbereich.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Anfang des Jahre hatte ich die glorreiche Idee, mir eine UL Spinnrute für Barsch zuzulegen um die anstehende Schonzeit (Niederlande) zu überbrücken.

An zwei Tagen habe ich mein Glück versucht und beide Male einen guten Ü80er Hecht gefangen.

Die UL Thematik habe ich dann sein gelassen. Seit dem fange ich nur noch kleine Hechte in dieser Saison :/

---

Er letztens eine Schleie auf Gummfisch gefangen. Das ist ein ungewöhnlicher Beifang. Nicht aber ein großer.


----------



## bazawe (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Beim Forellenfischen einen Spiegler mit 26 Pfd., Gerät: Sportex Trout Fix 3,6 m WG-30g Rolle war eine Team Daiwa SIT 2000 gefüllt mit 0,20er G-Line.

 Gruß bazawe


----------



## Franz_16 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Da hab ich schon einige schöne Geschichten erlebt. 

Zum Beginn mal die folgende: 

Im Frühjahr wollte ich ein paar Lauben und Rotfedern aus einem See stippen. 
Um die Lauben an den Platz zu locken, hab ich etwas Stippfutter per Hand ufernah eingeworfen. Da sich nicht gleich Bisse einstellten, fütterte ich immer wieder ein bisschen nach. Nach einigen Minuten tauchte meine Mini-Pose dann tatsächlich ab und direkt nach dem Anhieb nahm der Fisch sofort heftig Schnur. Ich war völlig baff, ein Karpfen konnte es aufgrund der sehr hektischen Fluchten und Richtungswechsel nicht sein - ich drillte mit meiner 1-7g Rute, 0,06er Geflochtener und einer 1000er Rolle bestimmt 10 Minuten bis ich den Fisch das erste Mal sehen konnte. Da schaute ich nicht schlecht, eine sehr stattliche Regenbogenforelle von bestimmt 6 Pfund hatte sich die Made am 12er Haken geschnappt. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich sie durch die "Einwerfgeräusche" die beim Anfüttern entstanden sind, neugierig gemacht habe. 

Hier ein Bild - wer genau hinschaut, sieht auch den blauen Haken ( und vor allem das Verhältnis von Hakengröße zum Fisch :q


----------



## Shura (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Ein knapp 40cm kleiner Karpfen an der 4m-KöFi-Stippe, 0,10er Vorfach und 18er Haken mit einer Made wenn ich mich nicht irre...das war ein ganz komisches Drill-Feeling

Ansonsten diverse Karpfen an einer 10g Sbirorute die ich regelmäßig zum Posenangeln auf Köfis missbraucht habe. Unglaublich wie sich so eine Rute biegen kann :vik:

@Franz  Wow, da hattest du aber auch dusel das der Haken so perfekt vorn drin hing, wenn man sich die Beißerchen ansieht..


----------



## Trickyfisher (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Im Februar/März 2014 an einen Nebenfluß des Orinoco in Venezuela wars.
Ich fischte auf Payara (das sind diese silbernen Fische mit den riesen Zähnen), als ich plötzlich einen Hänger hatte. Im klaren Wasser konnte ich meinen rot-weissen Rapalla Magnum genau erkennen, er hing ca. 3m vor mir entfernt an einer Felsformation im knietiefen Wasser fest.
Ich dachte mir, ok, Wasser ist eh warm, ausziehen und rein und einfach losmachen.
Gesagt getan, Ich ausm Gewand, plötzlich sehe ich, wie der Wobbler beginnt, seitlich wegzuwandern und plötzlich kommt, keine 2m von mir entfernt, ein riesiger, gut 1,5m langer und Autoreifen dicker Zitteraal an die Oberfläche, mit meinen Wobbler im Maul.
Ich stosse einen Schrei aus, dass die Affen von den Bäumen fallen, der Indio Guide flitzt mit der Machete herbei (ich denke mal, er wollte das Monstrum eher nicht "releasen"), da kann er sich wieder befreien und versinkt in den Fluten des Rio Nichare.
Baden gegangen bin ich dann dort nimma.
TL
Johannes


----------



## Lajos1 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Hallo,

ich fischte mit einer 5er Fliegenrute auf Forellen als ein 90 cm Huchen einstieg, da war ich auch etwas unterdimensioniert, gerätemäßig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Franz_16 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*



> @Franz Wow, da hattest du aber auch dusel das der Haken so perfekt vorn drin hing, wenn man sich die Beißerchen ansieht..



Dusel... paah... jahrzehnte lange Erfahrung nennt man das :q :q :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Dusel... paah... jahrzehnte lange Erfahrung nennt man das :q :q :q


Genau!
Die anderen haben Glück, wir Können ;-)))))))))))))


----------



## Eisenkneter (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

also ich hätt da nen ca 150 cm Aligator auf Popper zu vermelden (nicht gelandet, Angel steht wohl immer noch dort im Gebüsch), mehrere Schildkröten auf Popper und WTD sowie einen Ochsenfrosch auf Wobbler. Ferner einen ca 10 Kg Pfeilschwanzkrebs auf eine Bonefish-epoxy an der Fliegenrute. (alles USA) 

Zu HAuse halt ich mich an die Regeln und fange nur kleine Fische.


----------



## gambinho (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die hätt ich doch zu gerne gesehen - 10-Mark-Bleistiftrute ;-)



War die Rute zufällig blau? dann könnte ich mit Bildern dienen


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Als ich den Thread aufgemacht hatte, hab ich ja mit allen möglichen Meldungen gerechnet - aber Zitteraale, Ochsenfrösche und Aligatoren waren da selbst ausserhalb meiner Fantasie.....


----------



## Muckimors (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Schön bei solchen Erlebenissen ist aber doch auch, was in vermeintlich zu leichtem Gerät drinsteckt. Wenn man vernuenftig drillt, ist mit feinem Gerät einiges möglich, daß man so nicht geglaubt hätte..

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Stimmt..

Hatte ich schonmal 2008, dass man Gerät wohl mehr zutrauen kann..

Wurde auch kontrovers diskutiert ..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=126365


----------



## Riesenangler (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

68er Hecht aufs Madenbündel.


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Als ich den Thread aufgemacht hatte, hab ich ja mit allen möglichen Meldungen gerechnet



Und vor allem wieder eine Photoshop-Diskussion bzgl. Deines Waller-Fotos im Eröffnungströöt, oder ?
( ich meine hier jetzt nicht zwingend den Waller  )

Bin ein Sack, ich weiß |rolleyes


Hatte mal beim Köfi-Stippen an einem kleinen Teich Nähe Mossö / DK einen 65'er Hecht, der das Rotauge beim Herausheben volley quer nahm und sich weigerte, es loszulassen, bevor er im Kescher wahr. Hatte die ersten 4 Teile einer 11 mtr. Stippe ( also ca. 4,25 mtr. Top-Kit würde man heute sagen..... ) mit 0,08'er Hauptschnur, Vorfach 0,06 und Hg 24 drauf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Und vor allem wieder eine Photoshop-Diskussion bzgl. Deines Waller-Fotos im Eröffnungströöt, oder ?
> ( ich meine hier jetzt nicht zwingend den Waller  )


Da war ich noch Raucher mit (geschätzt, weigere mich, ne Waage zu kaufen) 25 Kilo weniger............
:c:c:c


----------



## KleinerWaller (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Hi. 
Hier kann ich sogar auch mal zwei Geschichten erzählen. Beides dieses Jahr gewesen. Sogar beides in der selben Woche.

Einmal diesen schönen Karpfen hier beim Rotaugen fischen an meiner Matchrute mit kleinem Haken - ich glaube 12er oder 14er 





Und beim Barsch angeln mit kleinem Köderfisch auf Grund und 10er Häkchen, ein schöner 94er Waller. Der super Gehakt hatte - war wirklich erstaunlich 

Wirklich tolle Geschichten sind hier zu lesen! Weiter so!

Petri

Gesendet von meinem Cynus T5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seifert (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Es ist Jahre,ach was Jahrenden,her.Urlaub auf Krk,in Punat.Wollte mit der Spinnangel was zum Grillen sammeln,es biss auch was.War aber ein Octopus, Tentakellaenge ca.75 cm. Hatte (natürlich) zuvor noch nie so'n Apparat am Haken,stand also da,wie Kind beim Dreck. Zum Glück kam ein Zeltnachbar (aus Berlin),der wusste,wie ein derartiges Vieh zu haendeln war. Er machte mir das Kerlchen vom Mepps,konnte ihn auch zubereiten und verhalf mir so-mit viel Rotwein-zu einem unvergesslichen Abend.
Anmerkung: hollaendische Hechte gehen einfacher.......


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Ich hatte da schon einige Irrläufer.
118 cm Hecht auf 10 cm toten Ukelei auf Grund nachts um 0 Uhr
80 cm Aal auf 12 cm tote Brasse
82er Zander auf 30cm Bull Dawg in 2m tiefen Wasser mittags um 13 Uhr
52cm Barsch auf 15 cm Rotauge am Fireball


----------



## J&J Fishing (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

haha zu dem Thema fällt mir auch noch ein Angeltag von mir ein.
 Es war Schonzeit und ich wollte en bisschen gemütlich am Forellensee en paar Forellen für die Räuchertonne fangen, naja schön wäre es gewesen. Hatte ne leichte Tremarella Rute ich glaube bis 4g Wurfgewicht oder so aber statt ner Forelle hing da auf einmal was anderes dran, naja nach 20 min nervenaufreibendem Drill lag der dann fast 1m lange Stör im Kescher. Das war en Erlebnis 

 Mal sehen vllt finde ich noch irgendwo das Foto
 Lg Jesko


----------



## kati48268 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich gehts ja immer noch um zu große Fische am eigentlich zu leichten Gerät ;-)))
> Wenngleich Fledermäuse und Bisams das natürlich auflockern..


Ich locker das fischige Zeugs dann auch mal auf...


Mordskerl schrieb:


> also ich hätt da nen ca 150 cm Aligator auf Popper zu vermelden...


und toppe die Echse zumindest größen- & gewichtstechnisch mit einem ausgewachsenen
*Pferd*. 

Muss aber sagen, dass es gut 30Jahre her ist, es die Rute meines Kumpels und der doofe Gaul zum Glück nicht gehakt war.
Die Pferde auf der Weide kannten wir gut, waren ja ständig an dem Toten Arm angeln.
Der Zosse ging zwischen uns und der mit Lebend-KöFi ausgelegenten Stellfischrute baden und verwickelte sich in der Schnur.
Als er beim rauskommen aus dem Wasser merkte, dass er Pose & Fisch hinter sich her schleift... Stampede vom Feinsten!

Mein locker-130kg-Kumpel mit der zum Halbkreis gebogenen Bahnschranke von Glasfaser-Stellrute in den Händen, schreiend nach einem Messer... endgeil! :m

Werd das nie vergessen.
Echt sch***, dass es damals keine Handys gab oder wir natürlich keine Knipse dabei hatten.

Für alle Empörten: Gaul wurde anschließend von der Schnur befreit, dem fehlte nix.
Für alle immer noch Empörten: ja gut, der Lebend-KöFi ist leider zu Tode geschleift worden.


Falls das hier nicht zählt, weil ich das Viech nicht dran hatte:
den besagten 130kg-Kumpel hab ich beim Auswerfen gefangen; 
am Ohr gehakt! :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Und dann gabs Lasagne - geile Geschichte ;-)


----------



## phirania (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Gilt Flugtier auch.?
Hatte letztes Jahr einen Kormoran mit  Hering auf Grund beim Hecht angeln gefangen .
Die Viecher sind echt Zäh.|rolleyes


----------



## Daniel2011 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Beim Aalangeln zwei schöne Schleien fast gleichzeitig gebissen.

Durften beide natürlich wieder zurück ins Wasser.


----------



## Mehrhooger (3. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Hammergeile Geschichten hier.... ich schmeiss mich wech 
Sehe gerade den Gaul mit Pose und dem Köfi durchgehen |supergri|supergri|supergri

Hatte als Kind mal nen Frosch auf Teig mit der selbstgemachten Stock/Drachenschnur Angel.

Dann noch nen kleinen Hecht beim Schleienangeln auf Pose und Made.

Das geilste war aber vor circa 30 Jahren an einem kleinen Weiher mit Bachzulauf.
Dort hab ich mit Pose und Made oft auf Barsche geangelt, einfach vom Zulauf aus treiben lassen.
Klappte auch sehr gut, bis direkt nach einem Barschbiss ein 60er Hecht einstieg. Beringte Stippe mit 14er Haken..
Drill war aber Null da sich der Hecht einfach langsam und ohne jegliche Gegenwehr anlanden ließ.
.. und ja, der lebte noch #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*



Mehrhooger schrieb:


> Dann noch nen kleinen Hecht beim Schleienangeln auf Pose und Made.
> 
> Das geilste war aber vor circa 30 Jahren an einem kleinen Weiher mit Bachzulauf.
> Dort hab ich mit Pose und Made oft auf Barsche geangelt, einfach vom Zulauf aus treiben lassen.
> Klappte auch sehr gut, bis direkt nach einem Barschbiss ein 60er Hecht einstieg. Beringte Stippe mit 14er Haken..


Interessant, wie viele Hechte auf Maden doch gemeldet werden.

Die scheinen sich auch reinzuhauen, was gerade passt...


----------



## Quicksilver86 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Vor etwa 4 Wochen war ich mit meiner leichten Spinnrute (2.1m lang und ein WG von 5-25g) und meinem 1000er Röllchen mit 10er geflochtenen am See und hatte es auf Barsch abgesehen.Irgendwann hab ich mir mal gedacht, komm machst nen Gummifisch ran. 
12cm Fox Zander Pro mit 7g Kopf
Die Rute war damit natürlich am oberen Limit.
Dann geworfen und gedacht Mist,erster Wurf dann gleich Hänger. Doch plötzlich fängt meine Rolle an zu kreischen und es wird immer mehr Schnur abgespult (Ich dachte zu dem Zeitpunkt an einen Waller)
Hab dann mit dem Finger noch ein bisschen mitbremsen müssen und als 150m abgespult waren und das unterfütterte Mono schon rausschaute, wendete der Fisch.
Nach etwa 30 min Kampf hatte ich dann einen wunderschönen 92cm Spiegler im Kescher.
Im Bild sieht man dan Gufi und auch das er regulär im Maul gehakt ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Da hattest Du Glück, dass Du nen passenden Kescher dabei hattest!


----------



## Riesenangler (3. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Ach ja. Ne Handgranate hat mal auf einen Rotwurm gebissen. Aber die schlummert jetzt wieder in sieben Metern tiefe im Schlamm. Vielleicht war es aber auch nur eine der Übungsgranaten, mit denen hier die GST den Granatenwurf übte.


----------



## Einfach_Angeln (3. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Hi,

 bei mir gab es dieses Jahr auch einen Biss an der Karpfenrute, mitten in der Nacht. Dass der Haken nicht im Maul sondern im Schwanz saß hat das zum krassesten Friedfischdrill werden lassen bei mir! Das Ergebnis sieht man im Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-2RBHyWdbo


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Wenigstens hattest Du ne Karpfenausrüstung - stell Dir das mal an der Pickerrute vor ;-)


----------



## Lil Torres (3. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

bei mir war's letztes jahr im august ein 1,20 m langer marmorkarpfen. ich schätze das gewicht des fisches auf 25-30 kg. hab' ihn beim jiggen am schwanz erwischt... drilldauer exakt 55 minuten. gerät war eine -40gr speedmaster in kombination mit einer 4000er rarenium ci4 und 0,15mm pp.

ich hatte noch nie solche angst um mein gerät, der blank der speedy knackte teilweise ordentlich... bin stolz darauf, das es durchgehalten hat... :k


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Am Schwanz gehakt zählt das Gewicht eh doppelt (wers nicht glaubt, kanns ja bei sich selber mal ausprobieren ;-))))


----------



## Deddl (3. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Beim Karauschenangeln mit Mistwurmbündel hatte ich mal 3 Stichlinge gleichzeitig die sich an den würmern festgesaugt hatten


----------



## CaptainPike (3. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Zählt es auch, wenn man ne Europalette mit ner Lightpilk-Rute gedrillt hat?:m
> So mir widerfahren am Velfjord |rolleyes



Hab vor kurzem erst ne Plastiktüte voll Schlamm gedrillt. Hammer, wie "realistisch" sich das anfühlte 

 Am seltsamsten fand ich aber bisher Rotaugen auf Spinner (mehrfach an einem Tag)


----------



## kati48268 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*



CaptainPike schrieb:


> Hab vor kurzem erst ne Plastiktüte voll Schlamm gedrillt. Hammer, wie "realistisch" sich das anfühlte


Bei so manchem Ast oder Gedöns kommt dieses Truggefühl, bei dem man sich im Nachhinein schnell schämt, dass man es nciht sofort gepeilt hat.
Schlimmer noch, wenn sich 2 Angler gegenseitig drillen.
Hab diesen Sommer noch die Leine eines Karpfenanglers erwischt, der auch sofort anschlug & einholte.
Der Punkt der Peinlichkeit war, zu dem Moment bis wir beide peilten was Sache ist, längst überschritten! |rotwerden



CaptainPike schrieb:


> Am seltsamsten fand ich aber bisher Rotaugen auf Spinner (mehrfach an einem Tag)


Das wiederum ist nicht soo ungewöhnlich. Nahezu alle Friedfische schlürfen auch mal Kleinfische weg.
Und wenn sich ein Schwarm Rotaugen grad mit solchen beschäftigt (zu gern mit Glasaalen direkt beim Besatz!), dann kann man auch mehrere davon erwischen.


----------



## Relgna (3. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Mit kleinem Woppler einen kleine 12 cm Gummi Hecht mit verrosteten Haken und  Stahlvorfach an land gezogen und an der Oder mit Blinker einen 40cm toten Wels mit Haken und 20 m Schnue


----------



## Darket (3. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Ich habe im Frühjahr an einem kleinen Baggersee im Osten Berlins ein bißchen gefeedert. Irgendwann blieben die Bisse aus und ich wollte die Gelegenheit zum Nachfüttern nutzen. Hole also den 12er Haken mit Rotwurm ein und nach zwei Kurbelumdrehungen steigt etwas ein, das deutlich kräftiger als die Rotaugen bisher war.Relativ zügig rangedrillt und es entpuppt sich als 50er Hecht. Er ist direkt am Strand ausgestiegen, weil es aber mein erster war, und er noch etwas verwirrt im knöcheltiefen Wasser überlegte, habe ich einen beherzten Satz und anschließende Rolle im nassen Sand gemacht und ihn mit der Hand erwischt. War noch Schonzeit und entsprechend schwimmt er wieder, aber mit dem wollte ich unbedingt ein Erinnerungsphoto.

Und im August bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und 30 Grad beim Brassenfeedern an der Spree ist mir ebenfalls auf Rotwurm am 12er Brassenhaken und 16er Vorfach (war sogar einer von denen, die ich vorher fürs AB getestet habe) ein 78er Aal eingestiegen. Das Foto auf dem Handy hole ich jetzt immer raus, wenn mir ältere Herren am Wasser erklären wollen, dass da heutzutage ja gar keine vernünftigen Fische mehr drin schwimmen.


----------



## Helmand (3. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Klasse Geschichten hier! Manchmal läuft es halt etwas schräg: Als ich vor 2 Jahren im Sommer zusammen mit meiner Tochter (10) eine Runde um unseren See machte, gelang mir auf einen Wobbler von ca. 16 cm der Fang eines Stichlings von rund 4 cm Länge - quer gehakt. Parallel drillte meine Tochter auf einen 3er Mepps eine ausgewachsene Jeanshose voller Schlamm. Beim abhaken der Hose entfleuchte aus dieser ein stattlicher Zander von bestimmt 15 cm, den meine Tochter natürlich als ihren Fang verbuchte. Der Tagessieg ging damit eindeutig an das Töchterchen. Dumm gelaufen.


----------



## angler1996 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

naja, wenn man sich so erinnert:q
Ja, damals bin ich mal auch mal zum Karpfenangeln mit 2,70 Rute mit 50 gr. WG losgezogen. 28iger Hauptschnur, ne Rolle Namens Shimano GX- Kugellager ich glaube Fehlanzeige;
Futterspirale und nen Haken am Monovorfach mit Büchsenmais. 
Irgendwann zog dann die Schnur ab, der Anhieb saß und der Karpfen verhielt sich recht ungewöhnlich. Gedrillt mit Bremse auf und wieder fester ( so gut ist die Bremse von der Rolle nicht), ja dann war mal ein Stück Rücken vom Karpfen zu sehen. Ne, das kann kein Karpfen sein, rumgerätselt.
Nach gefühltem endlosen Drill ( würd ich heute nie mehr so machen) kam ein Hecht von 90 cm zum Vorschein.
Gehakt außen an der Lippe, deshalb hat er vermutlich das Monovorfach nicht zerbissen.
Es war mein erster Hecht in der Größe und hat mich für lange Zeit auf Hecht "geprägt"

Gruß A.


----------



## Hetzi (4. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Toller Thread, da werden Erinnerungen wach  

Einmal im Ferienlager......nein Schmarrn.

Dürfte mittlerweile 20 Jahre her sein (verdammt bin ich alt) als ich mit meinem Paps am Vereinsweiher in ca. 20m Entfernung einen ca. 70cm großen Hecht gesehen hab. 

Schnell einen KöFi gefangen und mein Paps hat dem Hecht den Köfi ca. 3 - 4m vors Maul geschlenzt.
Wir konnten minutenlang beobachten wie sich der Hecht der Pose nähert und sehen wie er abtaucht....

Pose taucht ab....Schnur läuft....mein Dad setzt den Anhieb und drückt mir die Rute in die Hand. Nach schier endlosen 15min Drill (mein Dad hatte sich schon gewundert das ich ihn nicht schneller ranbekomme) wälzt sich ein 15Pfd. schwerer Spiegler im Kescher, der den Köfi allerdings voll genommen hatte  

Mein alter Herr und ich reden heute noch darüber  

Weitere Befänge: Eine Möwe die meinen Köfi klauen wollte. Ein Schwan der einen souveränen Startabruch hingelegt hat. Eine kleine Schildkröte und beim Spinnfischen ein altes Siemens C25

Lustig dieses Jahr im Sommer, ein Barsch mit 47 cm beim Feedern, der voll auf den gehakten Köfi geschossen ist.....insofern nicht besonderes, wenn mir nicht zwei Monate später genau das Selbe an selber Stelle passiert wäre, diesmal hatte der Barsch dann 48cm. Es konnte nicht der selbe sein, da der erste auf dem Grill gelandet ist. 
Der zweite durfte allerdings nach kurzen Landgang wieder schwimmen.

Das waren mal meine Erinnerungen  

Gruß Hetzi


----------



## Eisenkneter (4. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Am Schwanz gehakt zählt das Gewicht eh doppelt (wers nicht glaubt, kanns ja bei sich selber mal ausprobieren ;-))))




VETO!

mich könntest du an einer 0,10 Monofil hindirigieren wohin du möchtest. Trotz 85 Kg.


----------



## Ukel (4. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Es war 2014 bei einem Vereinsangeln im Teich: zunächst ein paar Fische mit der Kopfrute gefangen, als das vorbei war, mit der Feederrute auf die andere Seite an die Krautkante in ca. 30 m Entfernung. Nachdem ich dort ein paar Rotaugen und Rotfedern fing, wurde es auch dort ruhig. Feederrute mit 2 Maden bestückt dringelassen und nebenbei mit der Kopfrute weiter geangelt. Irgendwann bemerkte ich aus den Augenwinkeln, dass sich die Spitze der Feederrute um vielleicht 1 cm bewegt hatte. Kurz überlegt, sollste anschlagen, dann mit der freien linken Hand einen leichten Anschlag gesetzt und schon gab es einen schweren Widerstand. Der Fisch am anderen Ende an 12er Vorfach und 16er Haken kämpfte ordentlich, in meinen Gedanken verwandelte er sich von einem großen Brassen zum Karpfen, aber der Drill passte auch dazu nicht wirklich. Nach endlosen geschätzten 15 min bekam ich ihn dann endlich zum erstenmal zu sehen, ein schöner Zander. Nach einigen weiteren Minuten war er dann endlich reif zum Keschern und man sah, dass der Haken in der Brustflosse saß. Er war zwar nicht in der Wertung des Angelns, aber mit 75 cm und 3975 gr. trotzdem herzlich willkommen :vik:


----------



## Franz_16 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Hier noch ein schöner.
Das war am 03.10.2010. 

Ich war mit Boardie basspsycho mit dem Schlauchboot auf einer Kiesgrube unterwegs. Irgendwann gabs einen Einschlag auf den 12cm Gummifisch meines Kumpels. 

Danach folgte ein ziemlich spektakulärer Drill:





Ewigkeiten später konnten wir dann gemeinsam einen 1,32m langen Marmorkarpfen landen:





Dazu gibts hier im Board übrigens auch einen ausführlicheren Bericht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201125


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Jaaaa, ich erinner mich.
Geiles Ding!!!


----------



## Holz Hecht (6. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Es war letzten Sommer am Rhein:

Angeln auf Rapfen mit großen Poppern direkt im Hauptstrom war angesagt. Es zeigten sich zwar keine Fische beim Rauben, aber wir angelten trotzdem entschlossen weiter. Dann plötzlich bei mir ein ordentlicher Einschlag, sofort wird Schnur von der Rolle gezogen, und meine Rute kann schöne Kopfstöße abfedern, Adrenalin - da hängt was ordentliches dran. Immer wieder zieht der Gegner in den Strom, so richtig nach Rapfen fühlt sich das aber nicht an....|kopfkrat

Dann, nach zehn Minuten lässt sich der Gegner endlich in einen ruhigeren Bereich ziehen. Die Kräfte lassen nach ich blicke voller Erwartung auf die Wasseroberfläche, bis eine.....  WASSERMELONE 
zum Vorschein kommt.|bigeyes
Die Entsetzung und Enttäuschtschung weichen danach schnell dem Scham |supergri|rotwerden


Nach einem Erinnerungsfoto wurde die Melone dann wieder in ihr Element gesetzt, aufs Wiegen und Messen haben wir aber verzichtet.


Weitere Fehlfänge:

Babyblesshuhn beim Felchenfischen (die Dinger ab zu Haken ist keine schöne Angelegenheit)|krach:

Ein Haubentaucher beim Quappenangeln im Hauptstrom (80 Gramm benötigt!!!)  mitten in der Nacht, der meinen nagelneuen Rutenhalter zerstörte:c

Und ein toter  91 Aal auf  Zalt beim Hechtangeln#q

Petri Heil zu weiteren (Fehl)Fängen:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Die Melone hat was ;-)))


----------



## Kan_aal (6. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Bei mir war es ein ca. 40cm Spiegler (oder Zeilkarpfen?!), den ich beim gufieren auf Zander im After gehakt hatte. Netter Drill, aber tat mir ein wenig Leid für den Buschen. ^^


----------



## gründler (6. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Moin


Mein schlimmster fehlfang...1.65cm lange blonde Haare, 55kg, 75c, strammer knackiger Laicharsch.... habe ich jahrelang mit mir rumgeschleppt immer schön mit Wasser und futter versorgt,sogar die besten Köder gekauft und viel zeit investiert.

Dann habe ich festgestellt hätte ich die bloß damals nach'n fang zurück geschmissen,hab sie wieder in die freiheit entlassen und ich hoffe die beißt nie wieder an.


#h


----------



## kati48268 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Na komm, aber die gelegentlichen Drills waren geil, ne?! :m


----------



## Trollwut (6. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Na komm, aber die gelegentlichen Drills waren geil, ne?! :m



Das kommt dann schon stark auf das verwendete Gerät an. :vik:


----------



## gründler (6. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Na komm, aber die gelegentlichen Drills waren geil, ne?! :m


 
Na ja die Drills zogen sich über fast 20 J. irgendwann rockt das net mehr so ,kennt der ein oder andere bestimmt ^^ 

Aber ja im großen ganzen lieferte sie fast immer spekt.Drills ab 

#6





Trollwut schrieb:


> Das kommt dann schon stark auf das verwendete Gerät an. :vik:


 
Also ich angel gern auf Waller sollte reichen ^^


----------



## Kotzi (6. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Also hat sich das Beutespektrum eher auf Kapitale verschoben wo vorher UL-Fischerei angesagt war.


----------



## gründler (6. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Also hat sich das Beutespektrum eher auf Kapitale verschoben wo vorher UL-Fischerei angesagt war.


 
Genau naja sie müssen nicht mit Pellets gemästet sein,aber spekt.Drills müssen se abliefern,kennt ihr ja alle selber was schöööner ist,nen alten Kartoffelsack im Drill will keiner.....


----------



## Andal (6. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Im Nachhinein wäre es bisweilen besser gewesen, man hätte ein paar Fänge einfach direkt an die Hühner verfüttert!


----------



## Kotzi (6. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Über 100 Kg und schleimig muss es sein!


----------



## Dakarangus (6. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Trollwut (6. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Über 100 Kg und schleimig muss es sein!



Da passt der Nutzername wie die Faust aufs Auge


----------



## Jens1976 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Ich habe mal einen Stein im Dortmund-Ems-Kanal an der Spundwand gefangen. Hatte mit Einzelhaken und Köderfisch auf Zander geangelt. Biss kam...kurz gewartet...angeschlagen und dann mit der 8m Stellfischrute den Stein hochgepumpt. Waren ein paar Angelkollegen bei. War ein mordsgaudi. Da hab ich auch etwas sparsamm geguckt.


----------



## hecht99 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Hallo Thomas,

 du hast meinen "große Haie - kleine Fische" Fred geschlossen und auf diesen hier verwiesen! Aber ich meine keine Fehlfänge sondern außergewöhnliche Fischgrößen im Verhältnis zum Köder: Bsp: Dropshotten auf Zander, nur 5cm Köfis - 88cm Zander. Oder großen Köfi zum Zanderangeln ausgelegt und Mini gefangen!!! Das hat mit Brassen oder Welsen rein gar nichts zu tun


----------



## grubenreiner (16. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Zwar nicht mein größter Beifang aber gerade aktuell:
Gestern beim Hechtangeln auf eine 14cm Sardine im Mittelwasser einen 87cm Aal gekriegt. Der hatte innerhalb von Sekunden das Ding komplett reingewürgt, incl. Einzelhaken und Angstdrilling. deshalb auch kein Foto sondern Gefriertruhe ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> du hast meinen "große Haie - kleine Fische" Fred geschlossen und auf diesen hier verwiesen! Aber ich meine keine Fehlfänge sondern außergewöhnliche Fischgrößen im Verhältnis zum Köder: Bsp: Dropshotten auf Zander, nur 5cm Köfis - 88cm Zander. Oder großen Köfi zum Zanderangeln ausgelegt und Mini gefangen!!! Das hat mit Brassen oder Welsen rein gar nichts zu tun


Eben, dann lies das Anfangsposting, wo es genau darum geht.

Dass die Kollegen immer offtopicen ist nicht zu verhindern, daher wollte ich keinen zweiten thematisch praktisch gleichen Thread, in dem das genauso läuft...


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*



> Zwar nicht mein größter Beifang aber gerade aktuell:
> Gestern beim Hechtangeln auf eine 14cm Sardine im Mittelwasser einen  87cm Aal gekriegt. Der hatte innerhalb von Sekunden das Ding komplett reingewürgt, incl. Einzelhaken und Angstdrilling. deshalb auch kein Foto sondern Gefriertruhe ;-)



Gratulation, das kommt mal echt abgefahren und nicht unbedingt alltäglich! Ne "pelagische Muräne"


----------



## niklasdosedal (25. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Meinen größten Fehlfang hatte ich am Rhein beim Ansitzangeln auf Zander. Normalerweise sind an der Stelle keine Riesen zu erwarten, also verwendete ich eine alte Telerute. Angeboten wurde eine Grundel auf Grund.  Plötzlich war besagte rute mit einem Schlag krumm und ich war echt erstaunt was ich nach 10 Minuten Drill zu sehen bekam. Am Haken hing eine 87cm Mefo. Hat echt Spaß gemacht an dem "leichten" Gerät.  Ich habe sie noch im Wasser abgehakt und vermessen, da wir keine Abhakmatte dabei hatten. Daher auch nur dieses Bild. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9301I mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Tolles Erlebnis - danke fürs einstellen!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Petri zum Fang!!

Eine kleine Bitte: wenn ihr einen Lachs oder Meerforelle fangt, bitte eine kurze Mail mit Fangort an bfs-schneider@web.de, weiterführende Infos bekommt ihr auf www.lachsprojekt.de


----------



## jannickb (25. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Der seltsamste Beifang, den ich je hatte, war ein 80er hecht, den ich an der schwanzflosse gehakt hatte, als ich meine Boiliemontage zur kontrolle einholen wollte.


----------



## thanatos (26. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Mein größter Fehlfang war ein Schwan,der ist mit seinem Ring in der Schnur hängengeblieben (30er Mono).wollte ihn ja nicht beunruhigen 
wir kannten uns ja gut wenn ich mit dem Kahn unterwegs war kam er immer und hat sich aus der Hand füttern lassen ,dreimal hab ich ihn 
vorsichtig auf gut zwei Meter rangekurbelt dann hat es ihm gereicht
und er hat mal kräftig dagegen gezogen ,noch Glück gehabt ,ist über dem Stopperknoten gerissen.Er hat dann zwar etwas" geschimpft "aber das nächste mal hat er sich wieder sein Häppchen abgeholt.


----------



## Carsten_ (26. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*



niklasdosedal schrieb:


> Angeboten wurde eine Grundel auf Grund. Plötzlich war besagte rute mit einem Schlag krumm und ich war echt erstaunt was ich nach 10 Minuten Drill zu sehen bekam. Am Haken hing eine 87cm Mefo...



Ja wie geil ist das denn? #6


----------



## Surf (26. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Ich hab mal beim Grundeltstippen zwecks Köfi , nen 30er Wels bekommen


----------



## Dominik.L (27. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Mein größter "Fehlfang" war ein 96cm Huchen beim Forellenangeln auf einen 5cm Wobbler beim ersten Wurf des Tages.


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (27. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

An der Amper schon öfters eine 5kg+ Brachse als Fehlfang dran gehabt.
Die großen essen gerne Wurmbündel.


----------



## oberfranke (27. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Ich war vor gut 20 Jahren in Ostfriesland an nen Altwasserkanal blinkern. 
So etwa 2 oder 3 Monate davor war in der Gegend ein kleines Mädel spurlos verschwunden. (Mädel war mit ner Pferdekutsche unterwegs)  Nach ein paar Würfen hatte ich nen Hänger, merkte aber das es sich  ganz langsam ranziehen läßt. Nach geraumer Zeit hatte ich den "Hänger" auch gelandet. Baumwolle/Leinen stark verschlammt, veralgt schlammig verfault riechend. 
Gewicht etwa geschätzte 10 Kilo zwei Träger/ Bänder/Schlaufen - wie so Spaghettiträger eines Unterhemds,  dran zugeknotet.  Mein erster Gedanke "Oh, man lass das nicht wahr sein."  
Nach ein paar Minuten  habe ich beschlossen das Paket aufzuschneiden. 
Die zwei Kid`s von mir die mich begleiteten schickte ich vorsichtshalber mal weg. Mit nen Messer den Stoff vorsichtig aufgeschnitten. Mir haben echt die Hände dabei gezittert. Zum Vorschein kam ein schwarzes modriges Bündel außen total matschig, mit dem Messer spürte ich aber das nach ein paar Zentimetern der Kern total fest war. Aso seitlich eingestochen und aufgeklappt, es waren Pornohefte. in dem sie im Wasser zugeklappt waren war sie noch relativ gut erhalten. Die "Spaghettiträger" waren die Träger einer Stofftasche. 
Da mich der Fund doch beunruhigte und ich einen  Zusammenhang mit dem  verschwundenen Mädel nicht auschließen konnte hab ich alles so liegen lassen und gemeldet. Was danach passierte weiß ich nicht. Das Mädel wurde meines Wissen nach bis heute nicht gefunden 
Das Angeln ist mir an dem Tag gründlich vergangen.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

In einer kleinen angeblich fischfreien kleinen Kuhle wollte ich mal schauen ob da noch Fische sind.

Völlig verkrautet mit fast 2m breiten Schwimmgrasgürtel, habe ich es dahinter mit Wurm auf Schleie versucht.
Das Wasser war sehr klar und nach einer kurzen Zeit kam ein erster Biss.
Nach dem Anschlag kam sehr langsam, sich ruhig schlängelnd, ein sehr großer Aal an die Oberfläche.

Doof das er nun an einer 2m weichen Rute, mit kleinem Haken und 0.12 Vorfach hing.
Ruhig bleiben und Ihn nicht zur Panik zu bringen, war mein Gedanke.......... "vielleicht" klappt es ja mal mit dem Keschern.
Es klappte wie durch ein Wunder,..... allerdings waren es nur Sekunden bis er da wieder raus war.
Sein Pech, das ich Ihn da schon über einen Acker hielt, ich muss die Uferböschung hoch in Rekordzeit geschafft haben...


Ich habe es nicht geglaubt, denn da wirklich so raus zu bekommen.

Petrus scheint also einen seltsamen Humor zu haben.|kopfkrat

106cm und fast 2Kg.
War aber auch mein Größter bislang.


----------



## Lenger06 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Mein größter "Beifang" war dieser wunderschöne Rheinschuppi, gefangen und GEBISSEN auf einen kleinen 7cm Pintail am  7 Gramm Jigkopf. Hatte ihn im Spätsommer 2012 an einer Krautkante eines Buhnenfeldes angeboten. Zielfisch war eigentlich Barsch. Drill war extrem geil. Dachte bei der ersten Flucht an einen Wels, aber mir fehlten die Schwanzschläge und das Einwickeln in die Schnur, dann vermutete ich einen sehr großen Hecht, als dann auf einmal dieser ca. 20 Pfd Schuppi vor mir auftauchte glaubte ich meinen Augen nicht. Das war bis heute mein schönster nicht gezielt gefangener Fisch. Ich hatte auch schon einige Waller, Barben, Döbel und Brassen als Beifang auf Gummi. Das passiert hier am Rhein immer mal wieder, aber so einen makellosen Karpfen bekommt man als Raubfischangler wohl nur einmal im Leben an die Leine...:k


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (27. November 2015)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Vor über 20 Jahren ein Motorboot in Norddänemark mit der Hechtrute beim "Brandungsangeln" von der Hafenmole. Ein paar junge Dänen fuhren mir in die Schnur, welche sich blitzschnell um die Schraube wickelte, und das Boot zum Stillstand brachte. 
Nach ein paar Minuten Getüder hatten sie das Boot wieder flott, und nahmen Kurs auf mich. Ich dachte, nun geht das Gemotze los. Nix da, sie übergaben mir das Vorfach und entschuldigten sich. Ein freundliches Volk, die Dänen....

Björn


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Heute ein Binnenschiff gedrillt. Leider verloren.


----------



## JonnyBannana (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

haubentaucher beim hechtangeln - zum glück hat da kein haken gesessen

blässhuhn beim feedern, sah geil aus, wie die schnur plötzlich in richtung himmel zog. dank schonhaken auch nichts passiert. 

ausflugsdampfer beim aalangeln war auch top, zum glück war der freilauf offen, sonst hätte das böse geendet.

ansonsten das übliche - krumme bleie von binnenschiffen habe ich zu hauf rumfliegen


----------



## phirania (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Meine EXfrau...:r
Die ich beim angeln kennen gelernt hatte.#c
Gottseidank,hat der Drachen Flügel bekommen..


----------



## MrFloppy (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Euer größter &quot;Fehlfang&quot;???*

Fehlfänge.... oh, einige aber meist willkommen:
85cm Spiegler an ner Picker mit 0.16er Monofil
54cm Äsche auf Wobbler beim Forellenfischen
82cm Graser auf Gufi
Jakobsmuschel am Pilker, ebenso Seesterne
Schleien  und Karpfen auf Fischfetzen beim Zanderfischen
Etc.
Ach und einmal nen aufgespannten Schirm auf Gufi


----------



## donak (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*



phirania schrieb:


> Meine EXfrau...:r
> Die ich beim angeln kennen gelernt hatte.#c
> Gottseidank,hat der Drachen Flügel bekommen..



Das ist auf jeden Fall, der übelste Fang.


----------



## u-see fischer (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Ein Kormoran beim Hechtangeln mit Köderfisch. 
Eine Möwe auf Gummifisch und einen 83cm Graskarpfen auf Winkelpicker mit 0,15er Hauptschnur, 0,10er Vorfach und 14er Haken mit einer Made drauf.
Ein 65er Hecht auf Stippe beim Köderfischangel. Beim anschließenden Hechtangeln hatte ich dann keinen Biss mehr.


----------



## wobbler68 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Hallo

Die meisten "Fehlfänge"sind mir beim Stippen auf Köfi gelungen.:q

Neue Stippe gekauft und gleich mal montiert.Nur mal schnell schaun ob sie richtig ausgebleit ist(wohnte 50 m von der Weser weg).
Stippe,Bleie,Maden,Messer,5 l Eimer und Hakenlöser .Beißt ja eh nichts.Deshalb keinen Kescher mitgenommen.#d
2 Maden am 14 ner Haken und durchgehender 14 mono.

Das erste mal ausgeworfen und Biss. 42 cm Regenbogenforelle.:q
Damit der Hund nicht in den Haken läuft einfach wieder ausgeworfen.Noch ein Biss.Eine 56 cm Bachforelle.#:

Mit dieser Angel sind mir im Teich auch immer wieder Karpfen bis 68 cm ,Fette Brassen und ein ü 50 cm Barsch beim Köfi Stippen in die quere gekommen.:q
Ich glaube ich könnte sie mal wieder raus kramen und auf Vorderman bringen.|rolleyes


----------



## Arne0109 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Shit Phirania kam mir zuvor
|rolleyes|rolleyesGuter Mann#6#6


----------



## phirania (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Ist doch ein Grund,die Alte schnell zu Relaesen...

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...ngeln/&usg=AFQjCNFK59osyZSwCg8iWYwvuB44vVqRVg


----------



## Ichamel (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Ich hab ne Regenbogenforelle mit Mais auf Grund zu bieten und eine 65cm Graser der auf einen ordentlichen FZ Hecht Blinker GEBISSEN hat...


----------



## MrFloppy (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Mais ist schon fast ein Standardköder zum Forellenfischen - zumindest bei uns im Süden.


----------



## Ichamel (17. Januar 2016)

*Euer größter &quot;Fehlfang&quot;???*

Im Ernst? Na direkt aus der Zucht gehen auch Zigarettenstummel ganz gut [emoji12][emoji23]


----------



## TropicOrange (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Euer größter &quot;Fehlfang&quot;???*



Ichamel schrieb:


> Im Ernst? Na direkt aus der Zucht gehen auch Zigarettenstummel ganz gut [emoji12][emoji23]




Mais ist für mich auf Forellen das Mittel das Wahl. Zumindest bei mir. Wenn sich auf Wurm oder Teig nix tut - Mais fängt.


----------



## Ichamel (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*

Im Forellenpuff oder auch an schwierigeren Gewässern?


----------



## TropicOrange (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*



Ichamel schrieb:


> Im Forellenpuff oder auch an schwierigeren Gewässern?




Am Forellen-KZ angle ich grundsätzlich nicht. Ich meine damit schon auch kompliziertere Gewässer, wo die Forellen gerne mal zickig sind.


----------



## DirkulesMG (5. September 2016)

*AW: Euer größter "Fehlfang"???*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> Am Forellen-KZ angle ich grundsätzlich nicht. Ich meine damit schon auch kompliziertere Gewässer, wo die Forellen gerne mal zickig sind.



Forellen.KZ geht mal GAR NICHT!!!!|peinlich


----------

